# So How Do I Fix This?



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Somewhere between my hands eyes and brain there was a mis-communication and I over-cut a monument with my MM. I had it taped off but a chunk of the plastic top of the desk chipped off in one corner.

Colour appears to be a blueish based grey...do they make a chip stick for this or can I fix this with a heat gun?


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

If it's plastic laminate, either Arborite or Formica sell touch up kits.


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Wilsonart makes a p-lam repair kit. Pretty sure other manufacturers do as well, but probably any will work so long as you can match the color. Worst comes to worst, just blend a few colors together for a match. If you don't have a Wilsonart dealer in your area, try any large wholesale plywood supplier - they'll usually be able to get repair kits & touch up sticks.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Are these home depot kinda things or do I need to contact a counter-top or cabinet place?


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I don't think HD will have this. Contact your supplier, or go online and find who can supply or order in the kit. I'd try a counter top outlet.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Contact your supplier


:laughing:

Sadly they sell electronics not counter tops, let the googling begin.


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

Depending on the size of the top. Being that it's a solid color you might want to pull off the laminate with a heat gun and try relaminate it


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Depending on the size of the top. Being that it's a solid color you might want to pull off the laminate with a heat gun and try relaminate it


Lemme tell ya...that ain't gonna happen.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

how about a slightly bigger plate?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I could switch it to the round bezel variety which would hide the majority of it, but it wouldn't look at nice in the table...not to mention these monuments are worth about 450 retail. 

The entire thing is only about 5x5" and the chip is only 1/8th of an inch past the bezel. I'm thinking some color matched epoxy and a quick buff it will be perfect.

My initial cut was almost perfect except it was riding just a tad so I figured I would chamfer the edge slightly, and even though I had the perimeter masked off it snapped off a chunk of the plastic.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

BCConstruction said:


> how about a slightly bigger plate?


Nah, just blame it on the painters..


----------



## MKnAs Dad (Mar 20, 2011)

Seam filler?


----------



## PSG (Oct 16, 2010)

I've used a furniture repair company for this type of thing before. They can do magic.


----------



## jayhr (Jan 8, 2012)

so why are you asking


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I think you have it figured out:thumbup:


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

It looks like the center wood accent stands proud of the formica. I'd either do a bigger gromet, or add to the center wood accent to fill out around the grommet, covering the chip area. I think it would make a nice, or at least acceptable detail.
Joe


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Set a flower pot over it.


----------



## packer_rich (Dec 27, 2009)

Duct tape then use a colored marker. Sorry, just kidding. I think the seam filler sounds quickest and easiest. If you know who supplied the top I would go straight to them for a touch up kit.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Seam filler?


Sold! Just googled SeamFil and that looks like a perfect solution. :thumbsup:


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Kampel makes Seamfil, which might do the trick.

Here's their video.


----------

